# Thomas Keller's books



## stacey2685 (Dec 13, 2004)

i just bought the french laundry and bouchon... i havent really a good chance to look through them both yet, but they seem nice, they got alot of good reviews at school.
Anyone have any good or bad things to say about them?

stacey


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

As a cookbook collector and passionate student of the culinary arts ( I have worked in the industry 30 years ), I consider the "French Laundry" a must have in my collection. Everything in the book speaks of excellence and reverence for the culinary arts. Simply amazing. Great philosophy and attitude. As for a recipe book, it is not practical or applicable to most of us in our career situations, *BUT* what a read and addition to my collection.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I think both are great books. The recipes aren't necessarily practical, but the books have a lot of great info, and are a very good read.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just purchased Bouchon and it is both a beautiful book and has some excellent techniques. Some however are not practical at all such as carmelizing onions for 5 hours for their onion soup. It will take a few recipes for me to finalize my opinion but I like it espeically since this is my favorite kind of food.


----------

